# A possible solution or relief (neck problems causing dpdr?!)



## yume

This might seem far-fetched but I felt pretty good lately since I started this practice (it's been 2 months now). I haven't been online here much, but with the UK being so hot recently, I have been fortunate enough to not experience any worsen dpdr symptoms which would always occur when it's hot. I think it is thanks to my practice? So anyway I just wanted to share my thoughts to anyone who might find it some use.

As you can see from my previous posts I experienced deliberating symptoms of dpdr which would flare up severely at times, which kinda temporarily immobilise me and send me down into a spiral of depression. I've always had it to some degree, for which I've just grown accustomed to.

One day out of desperation I overcame this video






I was experiencing dull migraines at the time (which is always at the back of my head towards my neck) and I decided to try this. It was instant relief (not cure). Which made me thought perhaps my problem is related to that region including the neck.

So I started researching and reading up stuff&#8230; and notice a lot of dpdr sufferers have neck pain/problems, and the further I looked into it, research has shown that neck problems can cause symptoms of dpdr. Some examples of the posts:

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/60666-do-you-have-any-neck-issues/

https://nicofin.wordpress.com/2014/01/18/stiff-neck-can-cause-feelings-of-unreality/

http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/showthread.php?t=163407

Now I didn't think much of it cause I don't really have much of a neck problem or pain, occasionally I experience it from time to time when my migraine appears but nothing that cautioned me to get help or think it was a problem.

However, for a long time I've always wanted to improve my posture, my posture isn't even bad at all, it's just that I have an obsession with perfect posture (lol)&#8230;The more I looked into improving posture/neck problems, without realising all this time, I think I had something called an overactive upper trapezius. Which is common in today's society from office work, using the phone too much etc. It's when your upper traps is overworked (the shoulder and neck bit causing tension) whilst the mid/lower traps at your back is weak.

So I started working on this&#8230; massaging the area, stretching my shoulders, and strengthening my mid back&#8230; and I felt so much better. When massaging you might suffer from a lot of pain at first but it will gradually get better&#8230; and if any of you decide to do any stretches/strengthening - if it hurts then stop doing it and wait till it heals!

It may not be a cure for everyone, it is just something you could consider trying and maybe look into. By no means I feel 100% better (I do not feel completely clearheaded), but I haven't had severe derealisation since I started this. It is still a working progress for me - but it seems to be slowly improving!

Hope you guys find this useful.


----------



## allison84

Hi
I agree I have chronic migraines my neck can trigger them plus other things will , I have my neck worked on once a month to keep my neck joints moving plus loosen the muscles .
Now when my migraines are quiet bad so a pain higher than a 5/10 my dr seems worse so my vision feels more heady and dream like . 
I'm not sure if the increase in dr is from the actual pain or the anxiety about the pain 
When my migraines go lower in pain the dr is less noticeable unless of course I get really anxious or some other trigger. 
So it's not a cure , for me but helps to manage my migraines better will leave me feeling less foggy and detached from surroundings.


----------



## Phantasm

Body and mind are connected, so if you can relieve tension in one you benefit the other. Although I'm aware that pretty much all meditation teachers emphasize having a good posture where you're relaxed but neck and spine are in good alignment, my posture is too often pretty bad and I do tend to store tension in my neck especially.

I've been hearing lately about tiger balm applied to the temples for migraines, and to the neck and shoulders for aches and pains. Have either of you tried it?


----------



## yume

Phantasm said:


> Body and mind are connected, so if you can relieve tension in one you benefit the other. Although I'm aware that pretty much all meditation teachers emphasize having a good posture where you're relaxed but neck and spine are in good alignment, my posture is too often pretty bad and I do tend to store tension in my neck especially.
> 
> I've been hearing lately about tiger balm applied to the temples for migraines, and to the neck and shoulders for aches and pains. Have either of you tried it?


I never tried tiger balm for pain relief before, although I love the smell! I'll give that a go sometimes.

For me I love using these menthol patches called Salonpas that I bought in Japan. They are amazing for pain relief but they don't seem popular in the UK, and they are far too expensive to buy here (£8 for 5 plasters vs £8 for 140 in Japan at the time I bought it) though you could import it from eBay. Basically what I do with these patches: I have a hot shower (to open my pores up) and I stick it over the pain. The menthol seeps into my skin and about 50/50 of the time I begin feeling relief. I tend to put these on my pressure points on my shoulders. However I haven't done it as much nowadays because these posture/neck exercises has been more effective for me. I imagine tiger balm is similar?


----------



## Phantasm

Yes, I think tiger balm is mostly menthol, with some other things, so you would use it in much the same way as you described. Red balm is for applying directly to pains, and white is milder for applying to the face for headaches etc.


----------

